# St Croix grapevines



## rhartwel41 (Sep 30, 2012)

Can anyone gives me some information on this type of grape? I'm planning to put in a few grape vines next year and I'm thinking about giving this vine a try. I'm located in south eastern Indiana and the vines will e located a few feet up from our pond for easy watering during the summer. Any thoughts?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 1, 2012)

I have never heard of that variety so cannot comment other than to ask, are you sure you don't mean St. Croix?


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I do. I use my phone and auto correct must have "fixed" it.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 1, 2012)

I fixed the title for you. St Croix grapes are an Elmer Swenson hybrid that is very cold hardy and is available in and for a wide area. I find the grapes somewhat disease resistant and fairly easy to grow. They yield well and ripen early. The wine has a bit of Concord foxy nose to it and can be a bit thin, but it makes a decent table wine. Brix is only about 20 when ripe and acids are very manageable. It does soften very quickly and is a very juicy grape.


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a St. Croix at Bully Hill last week and it was very good. So much that I may add some to the test plot.


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you know by any chance if that wine was a blend? I've never had any wine from this grape but several people have said its good plus it's cold hardy which is needed in Indiana where I live.


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 17, 2012)

I will go home and check. I bought some, don't know if it's called out on the website, might check there or call them.


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been looking everywhere in Indiana to try some make with this grape. No luck so far but it's been fun looking.


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 19, 2012)

I am definitely going to add some to the test plot in the spring after the Bully Hill stuff.


----------



## RedFred (Nov 9, 2012)

I planted my first vines last year. 6 vines of Chambourcin and 6 of St. Croix. The St. Croix are ahead of the Chambourcin and are surposed to be I believe. All but 1 plant grew to top wire in 1st year while the Chambourcin just made it to the bottom wire. The deer kept picking on that one on the end but it is coming along. As to the grapes, I don't know yet.


----------



## rhartwel41 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I'm going with 8 plants total. But I'm not sure of the second batch of 4 yet. As soon as I have some time to do some more reading ill figure it out. I know I want them to be reds though doe sure.


----------

